# Favorite comics....



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2008)

So fellas, what's you favorite comics from your younger years? How many do you remember, how many is still around?


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

Do cartoon books count? 'Calvin and Hobbes', 'The far side', and the New Zealand 'Footrot Flats'


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 27, 2008)

Hmm, I remember having some spiderman comics a few years back.


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

He was my favourite character as a kid (around 100 or so BC...), but never managed to get any of the comics...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2008)

Books too, love Calvin and Hobbes....


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2008)

I was always a fan of Robert E. Howard's creations, specifically Conan and Solomon Kane. As for books, I too loved Far Side and Calvin-n-Hobbes, as well as the ElfQuest series.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2008)

In Poland there were very popular two series of comics : " Tytus,Romek i Atomek" and "Kapitan Żbik" (Captain Wildcat).I had all issues of these.There is a possiblility of buying these at second-hand bookshops or the new re-issued ones.


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2008)

As a youngster, back in the 40's, I remember Superman, Captain Marvel,
Captain Midnight, Flash Gordon, Dick Tracy, Terry the Pirates, Batman 
Robin, Jack Armstrong, Sky King, The Phantom, Don Winslow [of the Navy],
Tarzan, Smilin' Jack, and, Blackhawk [who flew Grumman Skyrockets]. And
probably many, many more. Not many of them around any more....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2008)

Sweet stuff Mr C...! I recognize some of the names, but not all...


----------



## Matt308 (May 27, 2008)

Far Side, Dilbert and Get Fuzzy


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Far Side, Dilbert and Get Fuzzy



Get Fuzzy ??? Is that anything like "Get Lucky" ??

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Get Fuzzy ??? Is that anything like "Get Lucky" ??
> 
> Charles



Maybe after I've....I mean he's been lucky...


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2008)

Hotspur, The Flash, War Picture Library and Penthouse.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2008)

Trackie dear friend what about Playboy?


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2008)

How about "G.I. Combat" with the Stuart tank?


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2008)

Unfortunately I haven't had any opportunity to read this one so far.Simply it is unknown in Poland.What was it about?Judging by the title about US army in WW2.


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2008)

About a tank and its crew fighting in Europe. I remember that at one time the Stuart was knocked out and they requsitioned another tank - a Sherman? - and continued on with the stories. I loved it!


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2008)

Interesting.In Poland there was another WW2 comic titled "Kapitan Kloss" ( Captain Kloss) It was about Polish/Russian spy who was serving in Abwehra.


----------



## trackend (May 28, 2008)

I remember a strip that had a group of squaddies in a LCT with a jeep, a Sherman and what must have been an endless supply of ammo. 
Like in the film The Final Countdown they time warped and ended up each week in a famous battle. As a kid it was brilliant seeing them whoop the arses of legions of Romans or giving Gengis Khan a drubbing. Funny tho different nationalities and languages but they all still yelled "*AIEEEEEEE!*" when the got shot or blown up, must be a universal yell or Esperanto


----------



## Wildcat (May 28, 2008)

I grew up reading the "Commando" comics. I used to scoure second hand bookshops looking for the older issues as well as collecting the new releases. I still have several hundred of them packed away.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 28, 2008)

same here wildcat! I used to get all of mine at the flea markets and still sometimes buy the newer ones. Also I am also into the Punisher comics, which I have a 'few' of!


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2008)

I'd forgotten about those..! I usd to buy second hand Commando, Battler Britton, War Picture Library and other similar books.

...And how could I forget to mention the Asterix books??!! Only managed to get 3 when I was about 12, but later bought the whole lot in Austria when I started learning German. Tin Tin was also fairly popular in NZ.


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2008)

Wow, forgot about "Tin Tin"! great artwork!

Anybody ever read "Heavy Metal" magazine?


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2008)

I preferred just listening to it 

And you're right about the artwork in Tin Tin - but there was a French or Belgian series which were even more beautifully drawn, one of which ('Le rendezvous de Seven Oaks' ) I got from my french cousins. Anyone know it?


----------



## Marcel (May 29, 2008)

Calvin and Hobbes

My favorite and very fitting


----------



## A4K (May 29, 2008)

...Can't beat Calvin and Hobbes...!

(In Sweden they're called 'kalle och Hobbe', in Austria 'Kelvin und Hobbes' (if I remember rightly), and here in Hungary 'Kázmer és Huba' )


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2008)

"Handi Hock! my names Tracy"


----------



## Wildcat (May 29, 2008)

Very cool Trackie! I have a few of those as well. Talking about Commando comics, when I was a kid I did one of their surveys from the back cover, a few weeks later I recieved 4 original (I think) paintings of some of their covers!! I still have them framed somewhere, very cool stuff.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2008)

Some examples of my favourite ones in that time.


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

Wurger, heres the comic I was talking about.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2008)

Cool. THX Chris.


----------



## Graeme (May 30, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> I grew up reading the "Commando" comics.



I think a lot of kids did Wildcat! Myself included, and I reckon they would have sold a hell of a lot more of them, if they were in colour. Maybe they were just...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

In Sweden we used to a Magazine that I read many moons ago, called PILOT, they had Battler Britton I think he was called, among other series in it....great magazine, too bad that it's gone.....

I read those Commando comics too many times....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Very cool Trackie! I have a few of those as well. Talking about Commando comics, when I was a kid I did one of their surveys from the back cover, a few weeks later I recieved 4 original (I think) paintings of some of their covers!! I still have them framed somewhere, very cool stuff.



way cool wildcat 8)


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2008)

Ditto Jason..! Some beautiful artwork in those magazines, especially the cover paintings (one of my favourites was 'The night the tow-rope broke', with a great painting of a Horsa glider on the cover..)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

Which was/is your favorite superhero then? How many remember Atom, Green Lantern, Green Arrow, Captain America, The Phantom, Daredevil, Mandrake and so on...?

....After the series existing in cartoons, radio plays, and serials, a movie based on Mandrake with actor Jonathan Rhys Meyers is set to start filming in 2008.


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2008)

My favourite was Spiderman as a kid (I was an insect collector..  ), but I saw a bit of one of the new films and didn't like it at all...
The incredible Hulk was my next favourite, and my brother was a big Batman fan.


----------



## Haztoys (May 30, 2008)

Batman from the late 60's..Its even before my time..I'm 43...LOL...Well allmost before...He had the car the plane the helo the boat all the cool toys..And a side kick Robin... And best of all Batgirl in her out fit ..that real fit her form..LOL...And the Batman thing is still going making movies...I even have the movie from the 60's here on VHS..LOL...It is soooo cheesy...Got to love it ...Well have to look up some of the stuff you all injoy..Never herd of alot of it...


----------



## A4K (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to love the TV version - the fight scenes were hilarious with the words "Sock!", "Pow!", "Crack!" written across the screen, so you couldn't see him physically bashing the villain..!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 2, 2008)

*KA-BLAM! * 


*LOL*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2008)

Not to mention Robin's expressions....


----------



## A4K (Jun 2, 2008)

...Kind of a cross between "what's my name? Where do I live?", and "From a scientist's point of view, would I be considered more intelligent than a bi-valve..?"  

"Holy bacon, lettuce, and tomato sandwiches, Batman! I think I just got you in BIG trouble again..!!!"


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 4, 2008)

I grew up mainly reading Marvel comics. X-men and Iron Man were my favorite!
My favorites characters would be either Colossus from the X-Men, or Iron Man. Followed closely by Wolverine.

Many of those titles were before my time, but sound cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

How many read those aviation comics back in the day? Must have been a few around, right?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't remember any aviation comics though there is a vague memory of one about WWI aircraft - kinda like Red Baron stuff.


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> I grew up reading the "Commando" comics...


I used to read those avidly too, especially the air battles; some of the artwork was really very impressive for pulp literature.

After that, 2000AD.

There was another one, it had a WWII pilot called Johnny Redburn if I recall, rugged-looking dog with a mean slash across the bridge of his nose; somehow he was flying with the Russians 'Falcon Squadron' and flew alternately in a Hurricane and a gunned-up B25. I can't remember the name of the comic though.

Jeez, I just googled it, he's got a boatload of his own web pages...

Falcon Squadron - Home of Johnny Red

I love this one, squirts him in the wing root/fuel tank/pilot area with a 20mm/machine-gun armament then tells him "that was only a warning"...

Johnny Red - 1978

and the comic was Battle (in case it wasn't obvious)

and finally, dogfighting a Bf109... ...in his B25...

26Pigs.com : UK Comics : Battle Picture Weekly


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2009)

Does Hans VonHammer ring a bell?


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 25, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Does Hans Von Hammer ring a bell?


It doesn't I'm afraid
Johnny Red had a few persistent enemies, including one who had razor-sharp leading edges to the wings of his Bf109 and a special, highly-tuned engine (yes, you've guessed it, he'd deliberately fly into you and chop your wings off)... 

It wasn't him, was it?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2009)

Hans Von Hammer was best known as the DC Comic's "Enemy Ace"...

Originally his character was a WWI pilot, but he "came out of retirement" for WWII (most notably over the Estern front), and appeared in a number of other comics over the years.

Found a good illustration showing VonHammer's classic "red bird", and the action is over the Eastern front.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

Is anyone doing these comics today?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2009)

I think there was a release as recently as 2001, but I heard that his character has made a few cameos in recent publications.

You'll probably find it interesting that Von Hammer surrendered his Jagdverband to Sgt. Rock at war's end. Though I thought it would have been cooler to have him surrender to the guys in the Haunted Tank...lol

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome comics!!! Got any more links to other titles stashed away anywhere? I remember picking up one in the BX as a kid, flipping through it, and opting for the Conan title instead (swords vs. rifles....back then, no contest!). I remember the storyline of a couple of issues, but don't remember the title. Would LOVE to find the series again, though, and its probably gonna be one of those "remember when I see it" things.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2009)

For the heck of it, I googled *Enemy Ace* and found it had a wikipedia entry: Enemy Ace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And they even have this at Amazon (hmmm...I just might have to get me one!): Amazon.com: The Enemy Ace Archives, Vol. 1 (DC Archive Editions): Robert Kanigher, Joe Kubert: Books


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2009)

Surrender to Sgt. Rock!!!??? Yeah, handing the sword over to the Haunted Tank (whether the Stuart or that conglomeration they put together) would have been much better. I miss that comic.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2009)

Battler Briton Returns

Wildstorm and IPC Media reveal their next UK character revival

BATTLER BRITTON RETURNS!

Battler Britton is the next IPC character to see revival through DC Comics Wildstorm imprint, in a five-issue mini series from writer Garth Ennis, illustrated by Colin Wilson, with painted covers by Garry Leach.

The first issue will go on sale in specialist comic stores from 6 July.

"Battler Britton - England's Fighting Ace of Land, Sea and Air" was an IPC staple for over 25 years. He debuted in Sun #361 in January 1956, created by writer Mike Butterworth and artist Geoff Campion, then moved over to Knockout in 1960 after Sun folded. In 1960 and 1961, IPC/Fleetway published two hardback compilations of Battler's adventures – packaged as Battler's memoirs -- with authorship credited to "Wing Commander Robert Hereward Britton."

He entered his finest era in the early 1960s, creatively speaking, and began starring in the Air Ace Picture Library and Battle Picture Library digests -- where his adventures were illustrated by (among others) Hugo Pratt, Francisco Solano Lopez and – most famously -- Ian Kennedy and Graham Coton.

The five issue Wildstorm is set in at the midpoint of the Second World War, "as the Nazis rain terror throughout Europe, Allied forces are on the run in North Africa. 

"It's October 1942 and Rommel's Panzers are unrelenting in their pursuit," a promotion for the new title states. "Wing Commander Robert "Battler" Britton of the RAF and his squadron have been dispatched to an American airstrip to spearhead a joint action against Hitler's war machine. Now they need to survive the taunts, the threats, the assaults... and that's just from the Yanks!"

Explanations and Inspirations
So, why Battler Britton? “He was the only character on the list Wildstorm
had bought up that I was interested in," Garth Ennis, one of Britain's most popular comics writers, reveals. "The rest were all old fifties and sixties characters, well before my time,” the writer, perhaps best known for writing Judge Dredd for the UK’s 2000AD, Preacher and Hitman for DC Comics, continues. “[Editor] Scott Dunbier at Wildstorm showed me the list and I worked my way down it, thinking -- no, no, huh?, no, never heard of it, no, no... Battler Britton? Bloody hell, it's Battler Britton! Very pleasant surprise. 

"I used to read Battler as a kid in the Battle and War Picture Library reprints of the earlier Air Ace stuff. The strip had great artwork by people like Ian Kennedy and Graham Coton,with a surprisingly hard edge to some of the stories."

"While I didn't know a great deal about the actual Battler character, I was a pretty familiar with the old UK war comics," says Colin Wilson, whose credits after 25 years in the comics business include Judge Dredd, Tex and Blueberry. "Having grown up in New Zealand reading the Fleetway stuff, especially War Picture Library and Air Ace.

"It was the art that always interested me most, which was probably why I never really got into the Commando series, which for some reason I always thought less well drawn.

"A favourite of mine were books drawn by Ian Kennedy," Colin adds, "who, at least as far as I was concerned, was in a league of his own when it came to the look and feel of aircraft and flying. Which is why in many ways I am treating these Battler books that I am currently working on as something of a homage to Ian Kennedy and those original Air Ace stories, several of which I still have. If I can capture some of that, then I'll be very happy.

"Battler is also a chance for me to work with Garth Ennis, which is something I've wanted to do for a long while."

Garth and Colin happily admit to being British war comics fans. "I love the Picture Libraries," says Garth, "and I recall reading 
things like Victor and Warlord from
time to time. The best war comic of all time, of course, is Battle,
with brilliant stuff like Darkie's Mob, HMS Nightshade, Crazy Keller, The General Dies At Dawn and Rat Pack -- especially the later stories drawn by Eric Bradbury. Charley's War remains unsurpassed, even 25 years later; the humanity, tragedy and sheer subversion of that story combine to elevate it well above the rest of the pack. 

"My favourite as a kid, mind you, was Johnny Red,
which is what I was actually hoping to find on the Wildstorm list. I don't know who has the rights to that one nowadays, but Johnny's the one character I'd still drop everything to write. In the meantime, Battler will do nicely.”

(Johnny Red and Battle are not owned by IPC Media – Egmont Fleetway does, and although they seem happy to re-sell material they own in Europe, appear to have no plans to reprint such classic strips or capitalise on their ownership).

"Back in those days, for me it was always about the art, and to this day I haven't a clue who wrote any of those stories," says Colin of war comics. "Air Ace was the series that really got me, probably because of my interest in mechanical things. And the flying of course. I got into that series very early, and I can still remember the first issue to arrive that was held aside for me at the local newsagent -- McGregor's Crew. I think that it was issue No 6, probably drawn by the great Solarno-Lopez.

“Years later when I was publishing my comics fanzine Strips in New Zealand, we ran a story trying to identify some of those original artists, because of course in their day they were never credited. It was interesting to discover just how many of them went on to become very well known in Europe -- Hugo Pratt being the obvious example, but also other guys like Victor de la Fuente and Gino d'Antonio.

"It was also at this stage that I discovered it was Ian Kennedy that drew all those wonderful flying stories.

Continued Appeal
Despite huge sales for war comics in the past, the market has shrunk in recent years. "I'd say their appeal has greatly diminished," Garth acknowledges, "largely because the generation whose parents experienced the Second World War have mostly moved beyond comics. The conflicts we've had since have either been singularly uninspiring, like Vietnam, or been fought by the MTV/ Nintendo/internet generation, for whom comics have less appeal. 

"All the same," Garth feels, "there’s a small but steady level of support for material of this nature -- it's hard to top the drama of a war story, especially when you realise that things like what they're depicting actually happened, that people really did this stuff once upon a time."

"What can be more dramatic? A life and death struggle... as a genre it's got everything going for it," Colin adds. "Most readers also have a general feel for the framework and some of the history, and so there's no need for a large amount of exposition, you can immediately get right in there.”

New Projects
Apart from Battle Britton, Garth is keeping busy with several comics projects. "There's The Tyger, a Punisher special drawn by John Severin, Ghost Rider: Trail of Tears, a western illustrated by Clayton Crain, four issues of JLA Classified with art by John McCrea, featuring a flashback to our old Hitman book, and A Man Called Kev drawn by Carlos Ezquerra, the last (for now) Kev Hawkins story," he reveals. "I'm also working on the monthly Punisher title, a Punisher miniseries with John Romita Jr., Wormwood with Jacen Burrowes, The Midnighter with Chris Sprouse, a western called Streets of Glory, and something quite special I'm not really at liberty to mention at the moment. 

"Finally, there's The Boys, a new monthly drawn by Darick Robertson, which is going to be occupying a good deal of my time over the next five years. I'm loving every minute of that one!"

As for Colin, "At the moment I also have a successful series running in France - Du Plomb Dans La Tete, written by Mats -- and the third book in this series was published by Casterman in January. 

“I'm also talking to [writer] Andy Diggle about a couple of very interesting projects, as we've been trying to get together on something for years.Doing three issues for The Losers with Andy last year was fun, and I'm starting to find more and more interesting possibilities opening up for me in the US market." 

(Thanks to Garth Ennis, Andrew Sumner, Colin Wilson and Wildstorm for their help with this story).

From: Comic World News | Comics and Crumpets


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2009)

Where Eagles Dare - Classic War Comics Old Boys Club


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 26, 2009)

Thx!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's my faves:






Anders And (Donald Duck) - my mother taught me to read the magazines before I was old enough to go to school, simply because I thought that she couldn't read 'em out loud for me fast enough 
Funnily enough, Donald Duck was (and is) way more popular here than Mickey Mouse, simply because no-one could identify with that smart a**, know-it-all mouse. 
Favourite artists: Carl Barks, Don Rosa.







Tintin. Heh, I always liked Captain Haddock more than I liked Tintin himself. 







Mark Breton. Danish name - dunno if that's the original name of the series.







Allan Falk. (Danish name of the series)







Commando.







Krigsflyver. (danish name)






Asterix. One of my all-time faves.







Garfield. Heh, I love his attitude: Eat, sleep, harass whoever he dislikes, and treat the rest like slaves. 







Steen og Stoffer. (danish name)







Vakse Viggo. (danish name)







Splint Co. (danish name)







Spirillen.







Umpa-pa. (danish name)







Lucky Luke.







Basserne. (danish name)







Projekt X.







Jærven. (danish name) Favourite artists: Frank Miller, Chris Claremont, Barry Windsor-Smith.







Elverfolket. (danish name)







Fæhunden. (danish name)







Sgt. Flint (danish name) I prefer the series drawn by Joe Kubert.







Tarzan. I loved (and still do) Russ Manning's drawings.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2011)

The Nam (about the Vietnam war)
The 'Nam (Marvel comic book) - 84 issues

Wolverine

Moon Knight
Moon Knight (Marvel comic book) - 38 issues

Just to name a couple of the one's I used to read.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 28, 2011)

ccheese, remember all of them, I had most of the very first Superman and Batman comics along with an entire collection of "Classics Illustrated" While I was away from home, first in college then the army mom decided to clean house and threw them away as they were a fire hazard. How about the Sunday newspaper comics? Little Abner, the Phantom, Terry and the Pirates, Dick Tracy, etc.


----------



## Coors9 (Oct 28, 2011)

All I ever read as a kid were Sgt. Rock, G.I. Combat and Batman. Oh , can't forget Unknown Soldier.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2011)

My favourite ....

Cpt. Kloss































Cpt. Zbik

















Podziemny Front (The underground frontline)

























Pilot Śmigłowca ( An helicopter pilot)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome, Maria! Got some EXCELLENT comics in there! I thought I was the only one who remembered (much less have actually read....and still own the graphic novels somewhere) Elfquest!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 28, 2011)

RabidAlien:
Well...I took a look at my comic book collection, and was reminded of Elfquest; I think I've got the first ten albums from that series in danish. 
I forgot to list Frank Miller's Batman, which I think is excellent:







I also forgot "Blåfrakkerne"/Les Tuniques Bleues:







And the Star Wars comic book albums, which I loved. 
I even bought the comic book series in english, I almost got the entire american Marvel collection from the 70's and 80's, save for a few issues - and a complete danish collection of the comic book magazines:







Plus I've got most of the american series, and allof the danish edition of the Indiana Jones comic books:


----------



## N4521U (Oct 29, 2011)

What else, the original Silver Surfer. Have a complete set in pristine condition!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 29, 2011)

rogue trooper and Judge Dreadfrom 2000 AD


----------



## imalko (Oct 30, 2011)

Comics of Italian authors that were widely popular in former Yugoslavia at the time I was growing up. "Blek" and "Zagor" are still my favorites...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2011)

Great stuff folks!!


----------



## muller (Nov 2, 2011)

....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2011)

Sgt. Rock, G.I. Combat, Unknown Soldier, Weird War Tales, G.I. Joe and Grimm Jack.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 20, 2012)

As a kid I loved all the Spiderman comics. As I got older I loved Spawn and Savage Dragon. Now my favorite is the Walking Dead


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Got anything to do with the TV series?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 18, 2018)

Grew up with the John Bryne X Men comics. Bounced around to alot of titles that he did a run on.Still got a lot of titles from over the decades. And of course Calvin and Hobbes
A few years back I found my dad's old golden age collection getting crushed so he had me sell them off. Fortunately had the foresight to take pixs before consigning them. Any one remember "Wings" comics?


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 18, 2018)

next batch


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 18, 2018)

last batch. Lets just say a LOT of bills got paid off ahead of time...
Sadly no Action Comics #1 or Detective Comics #27 (Kudos to those who know what those are about)...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2018)

I remember reading my Dad's comics that he had stashed away.
Magnus, Robot Fighter and Terry and the Pirates were the ones that come to mind.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 19, 2018)

"The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers", starring Freewheelin' Franklin, Fat Freddy and Phineas


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 19, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sgt. Rock, G.I. Combat, Unknown Soldier, Weird War Tales, G.I. Joe and Grimm Jack.


sensing a theme here...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2018)

I was unaware that it was a bad link....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> I was unaware that it was a bad link....


Where's the bad link and what the heck happened to your sig??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> I was unaware that it was a bad link....



Yeah lots of nice looking bouncy jiggly things, that unfortunately are not allowed on the forum. Especially when they are full motion gifs...

Gotta be careful buddy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Where's the bad link and what the heck happened to your sig??



I removed it...

As for the Sig. I have no clue. I cannot see it, as I am on my phone.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 20, 2018)

Captain Kloss from the previous page reminds me of a young Robert Shaw...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2018)

Wow, he really does!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2018)

You are right. However Stanisław Mikulski who starred the spy in the movie series "Stawka większa niż życie" that was the base for the comics, looked differently though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I removed it...
> 
> As for the Sig. I have no clue. I cannot see it, as I am on my phone.


Ohhhh....ok, so Jan's link had "jiggly things" sort of like Trackends legendary avatar pic, then.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Ohhhh....ok, so Jan's link had "jiggly things" sort of like Trackends legendary avatar pic, then.



No, there gifs of actual nude women bouncing around...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No, there gifs of actual nude women bouncing around...


Gotcha - not good.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah lots of nice looking bouncy jiggly things, that unfortunately are not allowed on the forum. Especially when they are full motion gifs...
> 
> Gotta be careful buddy...



True my friend.... 
Wasn't it the forum then, where they were discussing this artist and his artwork....maybe I should do a more in depth research next time!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> True my friend....
> Wasn't it the forum then, where they were discussing this artist and his artwork....maybe I should do a more in depth research next time!



Yes it was a forum. No worries, and I know you did not do this intentional.


----------



## CORSNING (Nov 21, 2018)

One of my close friends back in 1962 helped me talk my mother into giving
me a dime so that I could buy a new comic book. We had been reading the
comics he had been buying for a few months. Well we ran down town to buy
the third issue in a new series that we both liked.......






I believe we were finally able to buy the comic, but I can't remember how
we got the other two cents...?


----------



## CORSNING (Nov 21, 2018)

G. I. Combat, Sgt. Rock and then another of my all time favorites





Enemy Ace was pretty good. I always liked rooting for the underdogs.


----------



## CORSNING (Nov 21, 2018)

Couple other good military ones of the time were


----------



## CORSNING (Nov 21, 2018)

Sadly no Action Comics #1 or Detective Comics #27 (Kudos to those who know what those are about)...

Tieleader, 
I'm afraid those two were before my time. I did manage to have in my possession twice
this little jewel,


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2018)

CORSNING said:


> Couple other good military ones of the time were
> 
> 
> View attachment 518653



Os it me, or is Rommel riding a T-34 into battle?


----------



## CORSNING (Nov 21, 2018)

Nah GG, it is just inaccurately drawn Panzer V Panther tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Nov 21, 2018)

N4521U said:


> What else, the original Silver Surfer. Have a complete set in pristine condition!



Hi Bill, 
I can't remember if I had the full set, but I do remember this one was my favorite;


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2018)

CORSNING said:


> Nah GG, it is just inaccurately drawn Panzer V Panther tank.
> 
> View attachment 518656
> 
> ...


Ahh...silly me!

I should have known Herr Rommel would be leading his Afrika Korps into battle while riding a Panther!


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 21, 2018)

CORSNING said:


> Sadly no Action Comics #1 or Detective Comics #27 (Kudos to those who know what those are about)...
> 
> Tieleader,
> I'm afraid those two were before my time. I did manage to have in my possession twice
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 23, 2018)

I loved Calvin and Hobbes: It's interesting how it was funny as both a child and an adult, often for entirely different reasons.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Nov 24, 2018)




----------

